
Show HN: Estimate how much to charge for your SaaS side project - glacials
https://pricegun.twos.dev/
======
jlbnjmn
Love the UI, not the logic.

Supply based pricing is a poor communicator of value.

Substitute the cost to the founder with the cost of a substitute for the
customer.

Example: I have a side project that takes me an hour or so each month but
saves my clients $400/month.

Should I charge the $2/mo the calculator recommends or the $99/mo that I'm
currently charging?

Every click costs Google essentially the same, so why charge 10x as much for
the search "apartments for rent near me" than the search "knitting pattern for
dog sweater"?

Again, love the UI!

~~~
didgeoridoo
I took this as a bare minimum price per user for the project to be worth your
time (i.e. better pay than your day job) — maybe that could be communicated
more clearly?

~~~
glacials
Speak of the devil, as you posted this I updated the messaging to say exactly
this! Thanks for the feedback.

------
ganeshkrishnan
What does it mean by "what margins do you want?" Margins of what I earn?

Also founder salary should not be in pricing. More like how much customer
saves a month

